# Iver Johnson, Shelby in Albany NY



## kirk thomas (May 15, 2019)

https://albany.craigslist.org/bik/d/saratoga-springs-iver-johnson-pre-war/6888938498.html
https://albany.craigslist.org/bik/d/glenmont-shelby/6888906306.html
I can help ship if needed


----------



## slick (May 15, 2019)

That truss frame Iver is a steal!! 
The Shelby is a 1951 or 52.


----------



## Kato (May 15, 2019)

@anders1               Iver-J


----------



## ZE52414 (May 15, 2019)

Wow that iver is slick


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2019)




----------



## stezell (May 15, 2019)

I messaged Kirk about the IJ, very cool!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 15, 2019)




----------



## slick (May 15, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Wow that iver is slick




I resemble that remark.... lol


----------



## ZE52414 (May 15, 2019)

slick said:


> I resemble that remark.... lol



Lmao my bad!


----------



## stoney (May 15, 2019)

Damn, I just got home from the Albany area Sunday


----------



## kirk thomas (May 16, 2019)

I am going to pick up the Iver for stezell. Someone call and buy the Shelby and I can pick that one up and ship also.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 3, 2019)

The Shelby is marked down I talked to the guy he is selling for $150 I can pick and ship if anyone wants it.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 12, 2019)

He is down to $100 what a deal


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 12, 2019)

20" wheels on the Shelby?


----------

